# Sony Anycast lose main screen



## PLBoucher (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, I've got a sony anycast, almost new, but after 2 weeks of use, I lost the main screen, I mean the light of he lcd. We sent it to repair at sony, they said it was the inverter that burnt. When we received it back, It worked well for 30 sec, and then blew up again, and lost the screen. When plugging a screen to GUI output of the anycast, we can see the screen, but the onboard screen is still lost. We sent it back to repair, and then returned back, but same thing but I noticed that it is when we put audio signal(+4 dbu) in it, it blew up. I don't know if it is just a bad luck, but anyway. The anycast is powered via a psu with battery so Ac is good. Is it common that this piece blow? has anyone seen this?

Thanks, for answers,
Pier-Luc Boucher


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you sure that you are not sending phantom power through the audio?


----------



## PLBoucher (Jan 21, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Are you sure that you are not sending phantom power through the audio?


 LOL I didn't(it was a cd player denon), and if Iwould, the anycast has safety when it receives high tension. but I forgot to say, It is only the backlight that turns off, if I use a flashlight, i can see what's on the lcd. but thanks!

Pier-Luc Boucher


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 22, 2011)

PLBoucher said:


> LOL I didn't(it was a cd player denon), and if Iwould, the anycast has safety when it receives high tension. but I forgot to say, It is only the backlight that turns off, if I use a flashlight, i can see what's on the lcd. but thanks!
> 
> Pier-Luc Boucher


 this is SO typical, the inverter was blown which typically means there is an issue further down the chain in the CFL behind the screen, send it back, make sure the tech fixing it is made aware that the bad inverter is a SYMPTOM not the problem

Sharyn


----------



## PLBoucher (Jan 22, 2011)

SHARYNF said:


> this is SO typical, the inverter was blown which typically means there is an issue further down the chain in the CFL behind the screen, send it back, make sure the tech fixing it is made aware that the bad inverter is a SYMPTOM not the problem
> 
> Sharyn


 
Thanks, I'll see if I can get this fixed.

Pier-Luc Boucher


----------

